# On dealer's case... (oh boy am I not best pleased!)



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Thought I would post my latest update.
It might help others, it might not!

Anyway...

On the 25th January I placed my order for my TTC.

I was told originally it would be May, but then sometime in February I was told it would be April for delivery. I thought great, but never thought to ask for it in writing.

I was then told on 6th March that I cannot change my spec. My order is in the system, but again no build week confirmed.

I have called the admin dept. today who have confirmed my order but are not in a position to give me my Commission Number UNTIL THEY HAVE A BUILD WEEK! They will not know that until MAY!!!!!

Now it might be just me being impatient, the wait getting to me or whatever, but when you get told something you hope they stick to it within reason.

So, if no build week confirmed until May, surely it would be more like June before the car lands in the UK.

I am obviously not best pleased at the minute. Got a couple of people at my dealer looking into it for me. At this stage I would rather wait to name the dealer until I find out more information.

But as it stands this is where I stand with my order. Is it me being unreasonable??? Am I being impatient and leave the order alone and just wait for it to happen. I appreciate many forum members have had a similar wait, but many get excellent updates from their dealer. Some people even getting their car within a matter of weeks. Fair play, no sour grapes on that side of things, just seems random to me!
Comments would be grateful, as well as a hug!!! group hug!!!!!!!  :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Foot/ Arse/ Teeth/ Kick/ Headbutt/ Gouge/ Throat/ Bite/ Elbow/ Choke/ Crush/ Bitchslap/ Twist.

Hope these help.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If its not been factory scheduled until May, id guess you are looking at Aug time.

Seems like your dealer has not been 100% honest - maybe. I thought production was coming thick and fast now. I'm sure i've read people who've ordered end Jan/Feb and their cars are in shipping now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> If its not been factory scheduled until May, id guess you are looking at Aug time.
> 
> Seems like you dealer has not been 100% honest. I thought production was coming thick ans fast. Im sure i read people who've ordered end Jan/Feb and their cars are in shipping.


Tosh, you really know how to make me feel better about the situation! [smiley=cheers.gif]

:lol:

That would mean a 7 month wait - now surely that is a first in the current swing of things!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Foot/ Arse/ Teeth/ Kick/ Headbutt/ Gouge/ Throat/ Bite/ Elbow/ Choke/ Crush/ Bitchslap/ Twist.
> 
> Hope these help.


Thanks buddy. I knew you would sort me out! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Of down there now to do each of those in that order. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a realist. I'm happy to lie and say it will be with you in May if thats what you want to hear.

I ordered 12months before the MKII was released if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

As previously posted:Ordered on 2/12/07 quoted delivery late May 08.Found out later the dealers slot was in February,have a build week of 14 (I've been told)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Not wanting you to say what I want to hear Tosh m8.
Appreciate your honest opinion.

Yes, the wait is a painful one.
It's not a matter of life or death that it comes in April.

I guess its because you do read people on the forum getting them within a matter of weeks like you say.
Its clear now that dealers go about their business differently.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Time for a new sig then maybe :roll:

 :wink:

Nick


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

As I understand it, a commission number is assigned as soon as the car is ordered. (Ordered on the system by the dealer, not ordered by you with the dealer) Simply put, each order needs a unique identifying number, and the comm number is it. When I had trouble obtaining this, I suggested to my dealer that he should provide the comm number if only to prove that the car had actually been ordered (said something like 'if there is no comm number then I understand that it has not been ordered').


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Nem said:


> Time for a new sig then maybe :roll:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Nick


Nick you right, I am on to it! [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear this pal.

Why has it happened though?

Perhaps your dealer had a long list of people wanting one (at TT) and drip fed them into the system?

If you order from where I ordered you're likely to get it in 6-8 weeks from now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> Sorry to hear this pal.
> 
> Why has it happened though?
> 
> ...


Honestly don't know why this is.
Waiting to hear from my dealer.
Contacted the Financial Director there who I know fairly well.

Just annoyed that I get told one thing, then told another.
Just feel like I am being spun a yarn.

Worst case would be to place the order elsewhere, but I might not get the same deal.

Gonna see what happens, will keep the forum updated.

ps. Still need to update your sig! Just sorting some other work out. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Redcar_TT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Time for a new sig then maybe :roll:
> ...


HeHe!

Hope you get it sorted out mate, poor show on the dealers.

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why not have a look for ex demo or second hand?

Dealers really are shite, not impressed at all with them :roll:

In a quick search there is one similar to what your after just NO RS 4's just under 30k stockport audi

Mileage: *	4,000 miles
Registered:	Feb 2008
Transmission:	Manual
Fuel:	Petrol
Registration:	MM57TLX

Audio / Communication: 
BOSE sound system 
Symphony 6CD autochanger
Exterior: 
Electric/heated door mirrors 
Electric/heated door mirrors 
Front fog lights 
Xenon & adaptive headlamps
Interior: 
Automatic dipping rear view mirror 
Extended black leather 
Headlamp wash 
Heated front seats 
Isofix 
Seats split rear 
Sports seats
Safety / Technology: 
Acoustic parking system 
Alarm 
Anti-lock brakes 
Climate control 
Driver information system 
Driver, passenger and front side air bags 
Electric folding & dimming door mirrors 
Electronic stability programme 
Front electric windows 
GSM mobile telephone preparation 
Immobiliser 
Remote central door locking 
Tracker
Steering Wheel: 
3 spoke multifunction steering wheel 
Rake/reach adjustable steering column/wheel
Wheels: 
9jx18in 10 spoke design bi-colour alloy wheels


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

we're looking at Aug / Sept deliveries on TT Coupes now. Has remained fairly static at 6 months for some time. There will be variations around the country but not vastly different delivery times. TT Roadster (less popular) is less than that - probably a couple of months. The dealer has let you down by saying the spec is fixed which naturally leads you to believe that the car is about to be built. Which it clearly isn't ....


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Said it before - this Audi order system is shite :evil:

Why can't Audi simply take our orders as they are placed with the dealers, instead of this sales driven lottery of a system?

For the life of me I fail to see why someone who puts his/her money down, can not simply go straight onto the system and be given a comm number more or less there and then! At least then one would know that the queue is being dealt with in proper order.

And why all can't Sales staff do their sodding jobs properly (Sorry cedward I'm sure you are one of the good ones) My chap told me the whole story from the start and kept me informed along the way. In reality little more than a few phone calls and 6 emails in total really.

Feel for you Redcar, and no you are not being impaitent - A deal is a deal.

I really hope this turns out to be some kind of admin mistake.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Sorry Redcar

This seems like the same old story, repeating itself again

I can't remember the number of times I've read the same scenario on here

The dealer, or probably the salesman, has not been straight with you right from the start, takes your deposit, tells you what he thinks you want to hear and then you go into his system. The dealer will then feed the orders into Audi as and when his allocation allows.

It's just plain bad business and deception.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Said it before - this Audi order system is shite :evil:
> 
> Why can't Audi simply take our orders as they are placed with the dealers, instead of this sales driven lottery of a system? .


As said before. Audi have push and pull models. They use the pull models as a carrot for the dealers. More sales, more pull models you get. Pull models are the ones that sell themselves.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Said it before - this Audi order system is shite :evil:
> ...


Yes Tosh I know WHY Audi do it. I just feel it's wrong.

The whole system is sales driven and stuff the customer, made worse by arrogant arsehole Sales staff who don't give a toss. (Again sincere apologies to the good ones)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind words and replies.

Appreciate you looking for a car for me! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
However - I got a better deal on a new one than used.
I also spoke with many others dealers, but for whatever reason only my local dealer came close to my budget.

Also, the white one at Stockport is a way more expensive car than what I 'am' getting. So maybe out of my budget.

I think its just a feeling of deflation more than anything.
Being told May, then no Steve, it will be April by two respected (by me) people at the dealer made me feel good about the whole thing.

May for a build week, leads easily into June for a July/Aug shipment is taking the pi$$ for me. Especially as it was ordered at the start of the year.

Starting to think twice now about the whole thing. [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


I agree. It is wrong. It doesn't surprise me though. Question is, what should Redcar do next.

I'd cancel my order based on this deception and find a dealer who could offer one within 6-8 weeks. Or should I say I'd complain to AUK also and ask them to do the leg work.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mysterio

Yes of course you are right. Don't forget though Redcar got a pretty stonking deal when he ordered and may want to force the dealer to honour that.

Best to tough it out with the dealer, get your car then take it somewhere else for the servicing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


AUK And audi customer support are shi* beyond belief.
Wouldn't even waste my time with the phone call.

Said it before, theyre having us over for ww1/ww2.
Some Germans are bad losers.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

After I placed my order I drove 90 miles to another dealer to see Condor Grey in the flesh.That particular dealer had an immediate slot and I could have had delivery about now.I was tempted but decided to stick with my local dealer


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

Mysterio said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Of course it's sales based - Audi just want to sell cars.
On a more specific note - if you've had a "deal" on a tt, you're on the back foot rather if you want to take your business else where - no one is discounting TTs so you may find you're at the back of the queue.
That may be what's happened to you in this case - your order is sitting there waiting to be "factory ordered" but with a discount (i don't know if that's the case but just supposing...). Retail orders come with no discount - which gets ordered first? the ones with more money in? Probably... Harsh commercial reality - we don't get to sell cars full up that much these days so forgive us if we make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

i would disagree with that. I placed my order (with an 11% discount) start of Feb - within a week i had a comm number and a build week of 14 with delivery mid to late april. I dont think the discounts and the deals people get have anything to do with it :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

clarko said:


> i would disagree with that. I placed my order (with an 11% discount) start of Feb - within a week i had a comm number and a build week of 14 with delivery mid to late april. I dont think the discounts and the deals people get have anything to do with it :?


Even worse, your cars should be quicker to produce seeing as theres no paint involved.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

now now NAN, i thought you'd calmed down after your tampon fiasco last night :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> clarko said:
> 
> 
> > i would disagree with that. I placed my order (with an 11% discount) start of Feb - within a week i had a comm number and a build week of 14 with delivery mid to late april. I dont think the discounts and the deals people get have anything to do with it :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you make me laugh buddy! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Fooking need one at the minute. Feel like slipping off to the pub. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Really sorry to hear you're having such a bad time Redcar. Typical Audi bulls**t!! The more people i talk to the more bad reports i hear on Audi. I know you're getting a good deal from this dealer but surely you can find another who will come close. I did and I live in a country with extremely limited options when it comes to dealers. If you ordered at start of year and looking at delivery some time in July/August that's absolute crap, and you're not really getting much out of your new car for whats left in 2008 at that stage. I know you prob don't want to hear this but I'd be going elsewhere. It's your money. Either way hope it works out for you.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

clarko said:


> i would disagree with that. I placed my order (with an 11% discount) start of Feb - within a week i had a comm number and a build week of 14 with delivery mid to late april. I dont think the discounts and the deals people get have anything to do with it :?


where?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd like to know where as well.Remember the 11% from the original thread about a month ago,lucky him.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

11% must be an import or something. I cant see any UK dealer doing that.

Haven't Audi told dealers they are not allowed to discount the cars?
I know for a fact they have on the TTS.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

11% ? Some chance...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Who got the 11%?

I am not being mistaken for that am I???

If so, I got bugger all discount!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im on my 3rd MKII and ive not got a discount on the first two. Got a few freebies on the TTS, but it will be listed on the invoice at full list.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Cancel your order and go out and buy a nearly new one. No waiting, as long as you're willing to compromise on options and _colour _:wink:

Plus save some money.

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... rch.action


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd rather pay more and wait for a new one. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

As much as I appreciate your suggestion, I agree with Tosh.
I have set my heart on this particular car.

I have sodding wheels, tail pipes etc sitting behind me.
All ready to go on a new one.

Think its a case of sit it out and wait for it to happen.

Not heard a dicky bird from my dealer since making the enquiry this morning.

Oh well, back to the A4 cab it is for a bit longer. :?


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

admittedly 11% was from AUK VIP sales because of the nature of my work


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

clarko said:


> admittedly 11% was from AUK VIP sales because of the nature of my work


that's cheating!  that would probably account for delivery too...


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a real bummer !
Did I mention I pick mine up tomorrow [smiley=behead.gif] 
I'll get me coat.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Redcar

I was sure I remember you saying that you had a build week 10 confirmed some time way back?

I ordered mine towards the end of Jan and it's currently awaiting ship with delivery 2nd week in April at the latest so it seems strange that you are looking at not even getting a build week till May.

Are you sure that what you've been told isn't some wee daft admin lassie's mistaken view on things? Have you had this confirmed by anyone with some clout in the dealership?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

north_wales_tt said:


> Thats a real bummer !
> Did I mention I pick mine up tomorrow [smiley=behead.gif]
> I'll get me coat.


MAybe not. :wink:

WHIte TT's. "Think before you drink before you order."


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> Hi Redcar
> 
> I was sure I remember you saying that you had a build week 10 confirmed some time way back?
> 
> ...


Hi Evild.

Thanks for the message. No mate, never had a build week given to me.

I guess it depends on the dealer. I thought mine were OK, but seems they have no idea. I seriously hope it is some error by admin.

I am tempted to do all sorts of things, pay a visit, email the gaffer, but where will it get me, apart from probably put me in a worse off position.

I have verbally been told whilst stood in the showroom that it 'should' / 'will' be April.

The FD said he would chase it up for me, but heard nothing.

Deflated, dissappointed, confused and pi$$ed off to say the least.

Obviously pleased for you guys getting your delivery. You obviously chose the right stealer.

After a few beers tonight and a serious session on COD4, I will wake up with a fresh approach to it, stopped sulking and maybe realise that I am actually lucky enough to even be able to order one. Some poor sods don't even get that chance in a lifetime.  How profound.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Redcar_TT said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Redcar
> ...


Hope you get some good news from the dealer soon.
Have a lager & try and chill out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks L.

Good luck tomorrow, make sure you get pix posted if its still light by the time you get home!  
You not gonna sleep tonight... have a sweeTT day! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Pain in the butt 

I feel for you - this time last year, my car was in limbo :roll:

It eventually surfaced, but 3 weeks later - but at least it was built !

Your dealer isn't being fair with you, the bugger ! :evil:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Redcar
> ...


If I were you I'd be phoning them every two minutes. Hopefully some admin person has looked at the wrong piece of paper. But don't sit and wait for them to call you. Keep on at them. Might be an idea to tell them unless they can give you definite confirmation of the status of the car (good or bad) before close of play tomorrow (etc) that you will cancel the order. The news may still be bad when they come back to you but hopefully that should get them to at least give you a definite answer. Then you can decide what your next course of action is.

What you playing COD4 on? My Playstation Network tag is DERBOY77 and my xbox live tag is Evil Derboy if you fancy a match!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Tempted to go down and create a fuss.
But they will prob tell me a load of b*ll*x anyway.
Will see what tomorrow brings.
Might give them another tinkle.

As for COD4, play every night really til late.

My tag is Skeeter98.
Will add you later. NAN has picked it up today too, so hoping for a TT group blast!

Maybe we could have teams... TT owners vrs NONE TT Owners! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Tempted to go down and create a fuss.
> But they will prob tell me a load of b*ll*x anyway.
> Will see what tomorrow brings.
> Might give them another tinkle.
> ...


Guess the non TT owners are going to win on account they've no fuc*ing car to drive because their dealership is wan*ing them around.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

G, requested you on my buddy list by the way just on the PS3. Gonna get Evild added later tonight.

Hey, as for the topic of this thread. I hope my dealer doesn't log on! might have a rat in the camp leaking all my spouting off back to the dealer. Might have blown it! :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> G, requested you on my buddy list by the way just on the PS3. Gonna get Evild added later tonight.
> 
> Hey, as for the topic of this thread. I hope my dealer doesn't log on! might have a rat in the camp leaking all my spouting off back to the dealer. Might have blown it! :?


What dealer.
Got your message.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

OT 
CoD 4, Im up for that.

May have to go buy it.

Is it good?

Had CoD, but not bothered since. My fav ever type of this game was Return to Castle Wolfenstein.

I spend LOTS of time on FM 08. How very addictive.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If its on 360 id be in too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I am PS3, so if you 2 guys are on the inferior of the two machines, then you won't be popping me in the ass!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> I am PS3, so if you 2 guys are on the inferior of the two machines, then you won't be popping me in the ass!


I swing both ways.
:wink:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> Tempted to go down and create a fuss.
> But they will prob tell me a load of b*ll*x anyway.
> Will see what tomorrow brings.
> Might give them another tinkle.
> ...


Could always have cockmunching V6 owners versus peasant 2.0T owners?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rough break Steve 

I'd be down there having a word mate. Not in a nasty way - just in a frank, cards clearly on the table kind of way

If you need one for Easter, I may know of an absolute mint Ice Silver one somewhere...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

hitchbloke said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Tempted to go down and create a fuss.
> ...


Dont need guns for that.
2.0 "Curl up and Dye " brigade.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Rough break Steve
> 
> I'd be down there having a word mate. Not in a nasty way - just in a frank, cards clearly on the table kind of way
> 
> If you need one for Easter, I may know of an absolute mint Ice Silver one somewhere...


Janitor, is that what you would do matey?? thinking of going down there in the morning. Just have this fear with all the calls I made today, text messages to a guy I know there, they will think I am some kind of freak with nothing else better to do.

Hey, if I could finance yours mate, I would take it off you no fear. Would be a great buy J.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Rough break Steve
> ...


It looks a mess to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

What Janitors car or my freaking order!!! :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Both - your order and G's rather brilliant Photocock [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Had my sales guy on the phone.
He was off yesterday, so maybe why they never got back to me!

Anyway, he is looking into it!
He did say on the phone earlier that it is all in the hands of Audi, once in the system some cars can take longer than others.
Apparently they had one TT back in 5 weeks, but then quoted someone else 8 months for a standard 3.2 Coupe.

Fob off, maybe??

He said if it was an A3 you would get a build week straight away.

I do have a commission number, and my order is on the system, confirmed. Plus I also had confirmation that I cannot change the spec.

So why would I not know a build week until May if I can't change the spec?? Something doesn't add up there surely??

Also, QUOTE "because its a TT, build weeks can vary" - THEY SAID.
Why would this be???? anyone else heard of this???

I am waiting for another call, they are onto it.
I have just aired my frustration over the phone that why was I told April. :x

Didn't expect it to be such hard work. I feel worn out. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

WATCH THIS SPACE!


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Had my sales guy on the phone.
> He was off yesterday, so maybe why they never got back to me!
> ...


Im sure th build weeks vary but only by 1 or 2 weeks as the car moves into production...the system doesnt always get updated as quickly..

for them to say its confirmed but still not know a BW is very very odd imo


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Red, I can't help thinking, having read every thread from your OP, that this just doesn't seem right at all. Obviously I have no idea why exactly but how can it suddenly jump from April/May delivery to July/August delivery? Someone somewhere has f***ked up big time. Having not read anyone else with that kind of waiting time, I can only suggest that, once the details are confirmed (appreciate this in itself is proving difficult), then if you're not happy with the lead time they offer, you must seriously talk to them about taking your business somewhere else.

This kind of treatment by a marque such as Audi is completely unacceptable IMO; the not returning calls, the different dates, the "should be", "will be" nonsense is completely unprofessional. I can understand your frustration and anxiety not to rock the boat further by shouting too loud, but you're a paying customer and no matter how much discount they agreed with you, you should not be "back burnered"!

I really hope everything works out for you mate. Keep us all updated if you feel up to it.

Your bad experience gives us lot still waiting some "stand-by" ammunition should we suffer the same fate... :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for that Lee, nice of you to post your concern for me and others!

Funny because I have just this minute had a text that read... "waiting for them to get back to me".

Right! errrrrrrrrrr OK, who the hell are 'they'??? admin dept? the factory? Mr Audi?? what the F**k!

I have gone past the stage caring about bothering them about it. I will keep ringing and pay a visit later in the week. It is getting beyond a joke. I would rather just know, like everyone else on here seems to know is what build week and when will it here - roughly.

Yet again, watch this space!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Just read your thread mate & hope you get things sorted ASAP !

Not good news at all ... I can feel your frustration :?

A week or two, even a month tops maybe ... but not several months, that is just not on at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Been told now that they are just waiting for a build week.

That could be any day now, and all down to how many allocations they have had already, so my order is working its way down the line.

'Apparently' it can depend on which dealer you go to. ie. if you order from a smaller dealership, they might not have a back order of so many cars, so you would get a build week almost right away.
However, if you use a larger dealership, like mine, they would sell more cars, and have a longer list of people waiting.... does that add up?? guess it might.

Anyway, I 'could' get a build week any day now. from that point I have been quoted anything from 5 to 16 weeks for the car to arrive!

I have requested my commission number which I am being given tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to give it me as they said people just keep ringing AUK!!

So, in a nutshell, I have been advised to sit tight, the sales guy said as soon as build week is allocated, he can give me a more accurate idea when it will be in the country. April is looking unlikely, but it won't be as late as July.

I guess I just sit it out and wait then!
At the end of the day I am happy with the financial aspect of the deal, so that obviously is the most important. If get any more news you guys will be the first to hear.

Oh one other thing, believe it or not, but they did say that TT lead times are now getting longer, but he didn't say why! maybe the TTS has something to do with it!

Over and no yet out!
REDCAR_TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

To put this in real terms - your cars not really been ordered yet!

Cant just ring AUK - they ask you question about who you are where you've ordered from etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> To put this in real terms - your cars not really been ordered yet!
> 
> Cant just ring AUK - they ask you question about who you are where you've ordered from etc etc.


I am hoping that with the comm. no. I can find out 'when' it was ordered.
So hope to know more tomorrow.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> To put this in real terms - your cars not really been ordered yet!
> 
> Cant just ring AUK - they ask you question about who you are where you've ordered from etc etc.


That's what I thought too. A bit like Treblesykes' issue perhaps? (They "forgot" to order his car)

BTW - AUK Never once asked me who I was or where I had ordered. I gave them my Comm number and they told me what they knew. So unless things have changed since last June/July...??


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

My dealer was pushing for a final spec 3 days after placing the order with the comment "it could go confirmed soon".Problem was it was the 5th December and I only found out later thet my order slot wasn't until February.Obviously wasn't very pleased.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

But Scooby, doesn't that sound similar to my position?

ie. I have been told I can't change spec, but still no build week.

I hate to sound defeated to the dealer, but things are stacking up for me.

Every dealer is different I guess.
All franchised different to the next one.

Hey, if its June its June!
I sod off to Spain for a bit in April, then it will nearly be May, then just a month to June! :lol: 
Christ half way through the year by then.

I could always wait for a 58 plate! :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Had my sales guy on the phone.
> He was off yesterday, so maybe why they never got back to me!
> ...


Just to clarify, you should be able to change your spec up to 4 weeks before build week.

So, if you can't change your spec, you must be within 1 to 4 weeks of your build week........and if you are, why the secrecy? They should be able to give you at least estimated build week details......

I had a commission number and an estimated build week in my hand, off Audis system as soon as I placed my order - I THINK that with a comm number, your car should have an estimated, not confirmed build week already ......

Redcar, I think these guys just aren't being honest with you 

Check this as well, off the Audi.de website..........

http://translate.google.com/translate?u ... n&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Aiden, so you share the same opinion that the car has just not been ordered? :?

I have asked for the comm. no. tomorrow morning.
If its not with me by 11.59, they will get a call at 12 noon.

NAN seems to think I should then call AUK and find out when it was actually ordered. If I find that info out then it is obvious what has happened.

If that is the case then all hell will break loose and demands for 12 month free road tax etc will commence.

Finally, as for the link to the Audi site, is that based on ordering NOW then??? ie. TTC delivered early May????????????? or have I read that wrong???


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> Aiden, so you share the same opinion that the car has just not been ordered? :?
> 
> I have asked for the comm. no. tomorrow morning.
> If its not with me by 11.59, they will get a call at 12 noon.
> ...


I'd have a strong suspicion that its not ordered - just based on my own experience with Audi 

I'm waiting on an S5, and again, I had a comm number and an estimated build week 13 when I ordered early January - at week 6, my spec was locked and I got a confirmed build week of 10, so it seems to be the way the system works 

Thats not what they are telling you though, the buggers...... :x

Yeah, fas as I can make out, its based on ordering now, but I guess in Germany, so might be a bit distorted for us over here? Should be close enough though? :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Aiden, so you share the same opinion that the car has just not been ordered? :?
> 
> I have asked for the comm. no. tomorrow morning.
> If its not with me by 11.59, they will get a call at 12 noon.
> ...


German deliveries, without shipping etc. And, approx.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Aiden, so you share the same opinion that the car has just not been ordered? :?
> ...


I concur 

An estimate, but probably not totally off the mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

So, might have a poll! on another thread as whether you guys think I should stick or twist and put my eggs in another basket!
Hey that was rather appropriate for easter!

Does anyway fancy coming to my dealer with me to get the full story?
I am not the best at translating in words what I have been told, but you would have got the idea!

I bet this is starting to pi$$ you lot off, all my banging on, soz guys!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> So, might have a poll! on another thread as whether you guys think I should stick or twist and put my eggs in another basket!
> Hey that was rather appropriate for easter!
> 
> Does anyway fancy coming to my dealer with me to get the full story?
> ...


Not at all - I think we all sympathise with you and feel bad for you 

Bloody crappy dealer 

This time last year, my car was MIA , so I know how you feel


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Aiden is right Steve - you bang on all you like mate, it's part of what the forum is all about mate


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Although I was given wrong info, the estimated delivery was end of May early June,but I've got a confirmed build week now of 14 so it could turn up a month earlier than expected.Oh joy


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Hi mate,

Reading this thread, it is eerily similar to my own situation.

I've previously posted that I ordered my car with the dealer back in October for a March delivery. All PXs were agreed and written on the order form. In January, after numerous emails and no information forthcoming, I popped into the dealer and was told I would not be getting the car in March, but would be more likely May. At this point I too suspected that the car hadn't been ordered, I had been told previously by the sales person that the commision number would not be provided until the build week was confirmed. All advice on this forum suggested I was getting the run around.

Needless to say, I went off the rails too.

After speaking to the Sales Manager, I did get my commision number so I do know that it has been ordered, I've seen it on his 'high-tech' ordering system.

However I am still waiting for a confirmed build week. All the system is saying is 'released for April factory production' or something.

He did admit that the sales person didn't understand the ordering process, but my problem with this is that if they don't understand something they shouldn't be pretending that they do.

The sales manager thinks that I've little chance for April now, and May is a stronger possibility. He will still not commit though and blames Audi.

I've now had my car MOT'd by the garage at no cost and they are honouring my PX (rightly so). I still have a bit of bad feeling to Audi though and will make it clear once I have my car.

There is nothing to do but wait it out (im my case anyway). This won't make your car come any faster but you are not alone!

Hope you get the information you need today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

mark_s, thats really interesting though! and mirrors my situation.

The similarities between our orders are uncanny, and just shows what can happen.

Is your dealer a large set-up?
However, I don't want the 'bigger dealer' to smoke screen my thoughts on what is happening. My sales guy yesterday banged on about bigger dealers sell more cars, hence getting a longer list of customers wanting TT's, hence longer lead times, but surely once it goes in the Audi system, it should not matter what dealer it came from.

My brain is starting to fry with the whole thing, especially when you read other forum members orders going so smoothly, pleased for them obviously, but doesn't help the situation!

I just wished I knew about commission numbers and build weeks when I ordered. Why would I know? I wouldn't, I have never ordered new from Audi before.

I personally hope to find out that the car has actually been ordered. So will be trying to get info from AUK today when I have this god forsaken comm. no.

Just keep your own order posted on the forum Mark, obviously keen to see how your order unfolds. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

No the dealer is an independant I think. They are Camerons in Perth, who I think I read yesterday are now quoting October for coupes.

I understand that big dealers such as Lomond/Glenvargil <sp> who are Edinburgh/Stirling/Glasgow/Ayr 'pool' their allocation together, so that if, say, Ayr have used their allocation then they can get one from Edinburgh's allocation. I suppose other dealerships will do similar.

Once the order goes into the system, factory scheduling dictates when your car will be built. Obviously they will be looking at the most efficient way of fullfilling all of the orders. It just seems a bit of a lottery to normal punters. Penfold's order went onto the system the same time as mine (Dec 22) but I think he is actually close to getting his car.

I didn't go to Edinburgh/Stirling/Glasgow/Ayr because of previous dealings with Edinburgh and other peoples experiences of Glasgow.

This is my third new Audi, the second from Perth. My previous order went very well (without having commision numbers etc) but that was for an A4.

After getting over the initial disappointment of not getting the car when I thought, I've got a lot more chilled.

I'm sure you'll let us know how you get on.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

I was of the understanding that the larger chains of dealers have more allocation and therefore may get you a car more quickly.....as long as they have enough allocation left! I also think it depends on where the dealership is located (sure I read it here somewhere) as in for example Essex has more Mk1 owners and sporty model A3's so Audi allocate more MK2 TT's to that region......dont quote me on that though, just sure I read it somewhere (also kind of makes sense from a strategic point of view)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Allocation for TT is based on the sale volumes of the run of the mill cars. More they sell, more of the sell themselves cars they get allocated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Here is the latest chaps & chapettes...

Spoke with the admin dept. again at my dealer.

Once again very reluctant to give me the comm. no.
I wonder why... well maybe this is it...

After trying to fob me off with 'our computers are down' and all that nonsense, I asked her to get my file out.

I have been told verbally that my car was ordered on DRUM ROLL.............(remember I went to my dealer on the 25th January to sign the paperwork)

THE 3RD MARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE 3RD OF MARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2 weeks ago!!! 

So, as nice as pie I asked why this was, to the reply of well if all our slots were taken in January and February, you would have taken a March allocation.

This now explains why I have not yet been given a build week.

This now explains why my TT won't be ready until.... "expect June sir".

So, for anyone else out there wanting to order, make sure you get to know when it has been placed to order at AUK. Seems mine has been lost in the 'post' for a few weeks.

At least now I have had answers. A TT will be built one day with my name on it. When it comes is another thing. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Just had my sales guy on now!
He was under the impression that when you order it went straight into the system.
He is off to speak with the admin dept. to see what they are on about!
Expecting another call later, so at least he is with the understanding that as soon you sign the paperwork it goes to order. Fair enough.

Maybe crossed wires between the 2 depts. sales and admin, doesn't get me my car any sooner, but seems I am getting to the bottom of it.

Let the waiting game continue! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Innocence act  Been there.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

TT ordering process (worst case scenario - long lead time / high demand etc):
1/ Customer leaves deposit, "orders" car
2/ No allocation (we are able to use allocation from the next 3 months so potentially June's allocation full already)
3/ "order" is logged at centre (or lost or forgotten - *this* is the stage at which the problems occur)
4/ when allocation becomes free "order" is ordered, comm no. assigned and the process proper starts
5/ scheduled
6/ confirmed etc etc etc
I read threads yesterday with peole saying it's ridiculous cars should be ordered directly etc. it is simply a matter of volume. Each centre is allocated a number of TT slots (just as Audi UK has to fight for the UK allocation - the factories' capacity is finite) and they are distributed through the year. Allowing it to be a free for all would lead to chaos.
I hope this explains it.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Good luck redcar.

When I ordered mine (July) I was told to expect Jan/Feb 08, maybe sooner, but expect turn of year. As it turned out I got it in November.

Under promised, over delivered.

As opposed to the say anything to get the customers cash and then scr3w him approach. Real shame if that is what happened here.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Red! I also ordered mine 14th January. I got through the post, (about the 7th March), my printed order confirmation with "Scheduled Build Week 15" written on and my commission number. It also said that my car had been physically ordered 4th March I assumed this to be (as said by cedward) as waiting for an allocation slot. When I worked out that my build week was 2nd week in april and having seen that typically you get your car between 2-4 weeks after this date, i worked out that I should have my car by W/C 5th May. The date given to me by the salesperson I dealt with was, wait for it.....W/C 5th May. So the details so far have been spot on.

I can therefore not understand why you haven't been kept in the loop and certainly don't understand why you haven't been given a BW yet. Whilst this info doesn't help your situation, I was kind of hoping that if enough people came to you with similar stories as me, then you could perhaps have some more ammunition to use against your dealer. Feel free to use my story if you think it may help.

MY fingers are still crossed for your car and after all these stories, for mine also!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Lee, thanks for that buddy.

Will send a PM about it - just wanna compare facts and dates etc if OK?


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes mate no problems.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like I could get my pup before yours mate ... maybe :? ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Hmmm, sounds like I could get my pup before yours mate ... maybe :? ?


Yeh, kinda thought that when I just read your sig. :?

Oh well, won't be much in it Snake.
We both got to go through April TT-less!
Not that its a good thing, but in a sadistic way, its nice to have people in the same position. ie the waiting game.

Hey, Spain jolly coming up in 2 weeks, that will take up most of April for me, then it'll be May, then I should be able to say 'next month'.

I was really tempted today to go looking at a used today...
My dealer have two 2.0T in, both 57 plates for around Â£26K and both DSG!! which I would love to own.

One was condor the other red, one had turbines, the other the Traps.

However, I have set my heart on Ibis, so gonna sit it out! Christ I can go on!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah best waiting for what you REALLY want mate & will be worth it in the end ... ibis and RS4's :roll:

I also am looking forward to seeing March out, so I can say I "should" be getting my car next month 8)

At least there is more stuff around at this time of year now to pass the time better - Jan & Feb are c*$p months !

F1, BTCC, better weather, holidays etc ... it all helps pass the time.

Don't worry mate, the wait is all part of the excitement and on the day of collection will be seriously worth all the agony we are enduring now waiting :wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Yeah best waiting for what you REALLY want mate & will be worth it in the end ... ibis and RS4's :roll:
> 
> I also am looking forward to seeing March out, so I can say I "should" be getting my car next month 8)
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help you both see April through :








:roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

north_wales_tt said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah best waiting for what you REALLY want mate & will be worth it in the end ... ibis and RS4's :roll:
> ...


Ahhhhh, strawberries and cream, my favourite.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

north_wales_tt said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah best waiting for what you REALLY want mate & will be worth it in the end ... ibis and RS4's :roll:
> ...


Simply stunning [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I don't think I will ever tire of seeing pics like that 8)

Damn it looks good !

Homer Simpson quote:

Ibis and RS4's .... ommmmmm


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

It'll help them or hang them :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks North!

Yeh, have saved your pics to my white TT folder on my Mac.

If you take any more, please send them through to my email address. I will PM it to you!

I have accepted the fact that I have a slightly longer wait than expected. The main fact is I WILL BE GETTING ONE AT SOME POINT ONE DAY!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Redcar_TT said:


> If you take any more, please send them through to my email address. I will PM it to you!


No probs Steve.
When the weather gets a bit better - not sometime soon then .... :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Called AUK this morning.

Asked them why my TT was only ordered on 3rd March. (when signed paperwork on 25th January).

They said... If a dealer like mine sells their slots for TT's quickly, then you just have to wait for the next available slot. Hence why I took a March slot.

The have said however if I would like, I can set up a Customer Care Case, where AUK take up the order with my dealer, and work together, for AUK to then give me regular updates.

I refused the offer for now, but may well take up the offer in a couple of weeks if my dealer still haven't given me an idea of a build week.

AUK were also happy to help further as my dealer still refused to give me my commission number.

AUK then said that when you are given a build week, that is when the vehicle is due to come OFF production!

So, what should I do, take up AUK's offer? But that might get up my dealers back.
Is there anyone on the forum who might agree with any of the above, or am I being spun a yarn yet again??? :?


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> AUK then said that when you are given a build week, that is when the vehicle is due to come OFF production!
> 
> So, what should I do, take up AUK's offer? But that might get up my dealers back.


eh?? do you mean build week means the car is built???

sod the dealer, take up the offer and complain......if the dealer said it was ordered before it actually was why would you ever use them again?? in fact I'd ask for a free first service (prob after 9000 miles anyway lol)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Well Merl, this is what I thought. Others on the forum may have a different opinion on it, but AUK did say that the build week is when the car is due to come off production! That was the Audi guy at AUK, not my dealer.

I can't see how that is?? :?

I am expecting a barrage of abuse to tell me to 'shat ap' after this remark! :lol: 
But honestly that is what he said.

If so, then if people have been given a BW, then when would you expect the car????? 2 -3 weeks after after final check, shipping to UK etc?? I don't know that process to be honest, others might.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Can't understand why they won't give you the commision number :? . Doesn't sound good.

I got fed up contacting AUK because I kept getting different stories each time I called.

In my opinion, if you ask for the commision number you should be given it, they shouldn't have anything to hide.

I would speak to the sales manager if you haven't already done so.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

cedwardphillips said:


> TT ordering process (worst case scenario - long lead time / high demand etc):
> 1/ Customer leaves deposit, "orders" car
> 2/ No allocation (we are able to use allocation from the next 3 months so potentially June's allocation full already)
> 3/ "order" is logged at centre (or lost or forgotten - *this* is the stage at which the problems occur)
> ...


Chaz - Your summary (1-6) is helpful and repeats my understanding of the process exactly.

But, your final point is total rubbish!

Let me explain. Chap comes into an Audi centre at 10.00am, places a deposit and "orders" his car.

Sales peep gets on the computer and logs/request's an allocation slot with Audi UK.

Next guy goes into another centre at 11.30 and puts his dosh down - Sales peeps logs his call with Audi UK and so on.

1st chap get's his allocation before the 2nd chap - Tesco's do it easily enough 

Now, tell my why that would not work :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark, they don't like to give comm. no's because then you can chase your order with AUK. My dealer said if Audi knew they were giving out the comm no they would go up the wall!

However, how come others have had the comm no. on an order when confirmed??

They did say I can have the comm no. when I get a BW.

AUK said its the job of the dealer to liaise with the customer on sales, NOT AUK.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> Mark, they don't like to give comm. no's because then you can chase your order with AUK. My dealer said if Audi knew they were giving out the comm no they would go up the wall!
> 
> However, how come others have had the comm no. on an order when confirmed.
> 
> ...


Thats rubbish ,when I had a query AUK asked for the comm no.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, they don't like to give comm. no's because then you can chase your order with AUK. My dealer said if Audi knew they were giving out the comm no they would go up the wall!
> ...


Yes, AUK asked me for the comm. no. today.
AUK were surprised themselves that I was not given the comm. no.

Maybe read a few posts back, should explain! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Got to agree with wallsendmag, when you phone up AUK they ask if you've got the comm number. They obviously know that they are being given out.

In fact when I was going off my nut when I found mine was delayed, I'm sure the AUK person suggested that I get the comm number from the dealer!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Production takes two days including the overnight sleeper trip so going into/coming off production would be the same week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

mark_s said:


> Got to agree with wallsendmag, when you phone up AUK they ask if you've got the comm number. They obviously know that they are being given out.
> 
> In fact when I was going off my nut when I found mine was delayed, I'm sure the AUK person suggested that I get the comm number from the dealer!!!!


Yes, but did you have a build week at that point??


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

i still don't have a build week  (confirmed that is)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

mark_s said:


> i still don't have a build week  (confirmed that is)


But you have a comm. no, yes??

If so, I am gonna get back onto AUK and get this Customer Care Case set-up.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Yes, I have a comm number.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

mark_s said:


> i still don't have a build week  (confirmed that is)


Sh*t, I thought my 4.5 month wait was torture.
You must be right peeed off


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

I was feckin' raging at the time

Chilled out a bit now and am just waiting

It will come when it comes


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Right, been back on to AUK.

They are gonna get my comm. no. from my dealer, then speak to the main Audi sales office and get the provisonal build week.

They can find out more than the dealer will know already.

Don't give a flying you know what anymore if I upset anyone.
My dealer seem to be keeping me in the dark with it all. When many / most / all have at least a comm. no and an idea of build week.

Don't think I am being unreasonable in anyway? do you guys?


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

no, sounds like the dealer is hiding something


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Redcar_TT said:


> Right, been back on to AUK.
> 
> They are gonna get my comm. no. from my dealer, then speak to the main Audi sales office and get the provisonal build week.
> 
> ...


My provisional build week turned out to be spot on, ie; BW8
So once you've got that you should be sorted  
Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

*UPDATE*

I HAVE A COMMISSION NUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
At freaking last! :lol:

AUK been on my dealers case and prized it out of them.

They have also said that the order is scheduled in and ready to go into production! 

What the f........... she didn't expand on that further though.
Oh well, at least things seem to be moving now.

Pass me that spanner!!! :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Scheduled in...?? what does that mean?

Mine had been scheduled in for BW12 for the last month, but never went confirmed, and then changed to BW16.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Happy day then.  

You'll still have to find out more about what "_scheduled in and ready to go into production" _actually means though.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

This all sounds a bit more encouraging then ! ?


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Kind of good news then, at least you know it has definitlely been ordered!

Don't get too excited though, mine has been 'scheduled in and ready to go into production' for about 2 months now :?

How come people get provisional build weeks? Is this just a guess by the dealer or is it hard fact from the factory?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Not gonna get too carried away, but thanks for your comments guys.

Maybe AUK just trying to make me feel better about the whole thing and make light of the situation. Damage limitation!!!

It will probably still be June.
They just said call them with pleasure but my Audi Centre 'should' keep me informed with nay further updates.

Sod that - I have my contact at AUK now! :lol:

They are gonna get a call every Wednesday at 9.00am.


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

I got told by AUK that my car had a scheduled build week of 12 about a month before that date, so it sounds like it is a rough estimate from AUK, assuming everything goes to plan with all the orders in the world that go down that production line.
And obviously things will change on a daily basis... so much that they can be a month off with their estimate.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

How many of you guys have fixed price trade-in px cars with your deal.

I have and I hope that will kinda chivvy the Dealer along to get my new car ASAP.

With every month the car is late, he potentially stands to lose a months value on my car, so I "think" this puts my delivery in a slightly stronger position.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Hi Snake,

I've got a guaranteed trade-in irrespective of when it comes.

I also hoped that it would spur the dealer on, but once its on the ordering system, the dealer has no control.

When it's delivered to them for PDI I suppose they could spend even less time prepping it. Although they'll probably add less swirls this way! :wink:


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Hi Snake,

I've got a guaranteed trade-in irrespective of when it comes.

I also hoped that it would spur the dealer on, but once its on the ordering system, the dealer has no control.

When it's delivered to them for PDI I suppose they could spend even less time prepping it. Although they'll probably add less swirls this way! :wink:


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Hi Snake,

I've got a guaranteed trade-in irrespective of when it comes.

I also hoped that it would spur the dealer on, but once its on the ordering system, the dealer has no control.

When it's delivered to them for PDI I suppose they could spend even less time prepping it. Although they'll probably add less swirls this way! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But conversely you are stopping the deprecation on the not yet delivered car too. You are also gaining on the interest you are accruing every month. In real term you dont 'really' lose anything.

My trade in is not fixed. Market value. Â£10 it is then.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Sorry about the repeat posts, feckin' work internet


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I checked the same thing with my dealer yesterday.

The finance guy down there confirmed that it won't effect my trade in price.

They also said that as my A4 needs taxing at the end of May, they will let me take the tax to get a refund of the remainder.

Its April in a few days chaps still waiting.
I am off to Spain next Monday, so by the time I get back it'll nearly be May!! 

TT is a coming, TT is a coming! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

mark_s said:


> Sorry about the repeat posts, feckin' work internet


Think its the forum dude not your connection.
Hung up on me too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just off the topic slightly, is there anyone else thinking of a Milltek?
If you are drop me a PM, we might be able to strike a deal - might be wishful thinking too! :?

There will be a few of us getting cars at a similar time.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

since Brookside finished I've never really got into any other soaps but this thread has had me gripped. I'll be gutted when this TT turns up
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

> *Redcar_TT wrote:*
> 
> Just off the topic slightly, is there anyone else thinking of a Milltek?
> There will be a few of us getting cars at a similar time.
> If you are drop me a PM, we might be able to strike a deal - might be wishful thinking too!


Nah, not for me mate. Shiny exhaust trims will be as far as I go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> since Brookside finished I've never really got into any other soaps but this thread has had me gripped. I'll be gutted when this TT turns up
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Chas you card you! :lol:

I take that remark was taking the pi$$! :lol:

Having said that Brookside was pants, so not hard to beat! :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Redcar_TTales of the Unexpected.


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Milltek for me! and with an extra month's wait I can probably afford one straight away rather than waiting a month or so!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> Redcar_TTales of the Unexpected.


Nah, Redcar_TTales of the Un_delivered_ :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

shogbert said:


> Milltek for me! and with an extra month's wait I can probably afford one straight away rather than waiting a month or so!


Yeh! you in mate? well if maybe we could get enough of us, I don't mind making a call to try and get a group discount.
Would you go for the dual system??
I was quoted Â£395 + VAT with free fitting yesterday if you haven't seen my post yesterday on the Milltek thread. 

You would however need the alternative diffuser / valance to fit. Assume you know that anyway chap.> :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

VicTT said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TTales of the Unexpected.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Set something off now haven't we.......... :roll:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Better news Steve, but as suggested, a little further clarification on "scheduled in and ready to go into production" could be beneficial to your state of mind [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Better news Steve, but as suggested, a little further clarification on "scheduled in and ready to go into production" could be beneficial to your state of mind [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Agree C.
I will leave AUk and my centre alone for a week, then buzz them before I go away.
Would be nice to get a BW at least when I come back from jollies.

Oh heck, just realised, me being away is gonna knock my post rate down from 13 on av. a day!!  
Anyone fancy logging in as me to keep my rate up! :?: :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Wireless laptops are your friends [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Wireless laptops are your friends [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Christ if I took my powerbook on holiday my mrs would rip me wotsits off!

PSP and Nintendo DS are all I am aloud!


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

> Yeh! you in mate? well if maybe we could get enough of us, I don't mind making a call to try and get a group discount.
> Would you go for the dual system??
> I was quoted Â£395 + VAT with free fitting yesterday if you haven't seen my post yesterday on the Milltek thread.
> 
> You would however need the alternative diffuser / valance to fit. Assume you know that anyway chap.>


I know about the difuser... whats the cost of that?
So were talking Â£465 fitted plus difuser... I'm sure theres some movement in that price for a group buy. How many people do you think may be interested? I'm probably thinking 5 at most?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I am sorting my diffuser out with NAN. I think its Â£150 for the actual diffuser, then it needs painting, so you looking at around Â£200 approx.

You are not that far away from me, Yorkshire way yeh??

Worth putting the Q. out on the forum to see if we can get some serious interest.

Incidently, anyone wanting a set of new chrome tail pipes from the group buy, mine will now be going on sale for the price I bought them for.
Might bang them on eBay also, so be quick!


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok... so over Â£600 before any discounts!

I am interested to see how many other people are wanting the exhaust, because at that price, It's quite a lot to be paying at this moment in time, with my girlfriend pestering me to book a nice holiday for the summer!

And the suggestion of going off for a trip in the car is a non-starter!

Lets see if there is any interest.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

ha ha ha ... Hey Rad Car, you reckon 2 weeks holiday with nothing to do but lay around by the pool or on a beach with TT thoughts in your head CONSTANTLY will make 2 weeks go by quickly ? 

Just teasing, will be a great distraction but I wonder how many times your thoughts will turn TT oriented.

You taking plenty of car mags to read ?

Oh .. and you you'll be getting well behind on GT5 also, we'll all be progressing through the game and you'll be 2 weeks behind. If its like Project Gotham on the xbox, we'll all have some high powered R8 like car and you'll be lagging behind in your Ford Fiest ST or something :?

Just trying to make myself feel better as i am not on holiday !


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

hey Snake, only away for just over a week mate, wished it was 2! :?

But yeh, you right, I will be thinking about the TT all the time!
Sad I know, but who can blame me.

I dont mind giving you a head start on GT5! 

Wont be having a Fiesta ST, they are terrible!
Would rather have a Kia Ceed! :lol:

One other thing, does anyone remember seeing that Ibis white TT in show with all the lights on it?? it had the gloss black diffuser with black spoiler etc. Pic was a rear view at an angle, NEED TO FIND IT!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

FOUND IT...


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Wireless laptops are your friends [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Wireless networks and PSP's are your twin friends then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

sane eric said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


PS3 is my only friend!
PSP just tags along with the DS & Wii. :lol:

Suitcase is gonna be full. 

Only need trunks anyway! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Never even tried a PS3...
Xbox 360 all the way for me!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

shogbert said:


> Never even tried a PS3...
> Xbox 360 all the way for me!!!


Nothing wrong with the Xbox360 dude.

Just the poor mans PS3! 

(Nothing in it I think for games anyway) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you mod a PS3 yet?? to play "backups"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Backups?? whats one of those chap?? - you mean PS2 games for example??

No modding available for PS3 though at the minute I believe. :?

Not that I would dabble with that kind of thing. :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TommyTippee said:


> Sorry Redcar
> 
> This seems like the same old story, repeating itself again
> 
> I can't remember the number of times I've read the same scenario on here


 :roll:


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha - me neither...
All 100 of my 360 games are bought from the store! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

digimeisTTer said:


> TommyTippee said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Redcar
> ...


Eh, what me guv?? :?: :?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, old news / history there Steve methinks


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Nah, old news / history there Steve methinks


Ok J. Thought I was being taken for a tee double-ewe aye tee! :lol:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Can we rename the subject to "PS3 Pissing Contest" please ?
:roll:  [smiley=gossip.gif] 
I'll get me coat !


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't worry North, this is just idle chit chat before the topic of my order comes back to life. :wink:

How's the Ibis anyway?
You got out of 2nd gear yet! 

Hope you taking good care of her.
Showed the mrs all your pics tonight, she is now getting nearly as excited as me!...........well maybe not quite as sad! :lol:


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

My mrs talks about some of the guys on here by name!!
She sometimes reads the posts on the sly when shes sat next to me on the laptop.

Like saying... your'e not gonna spend 4 days washing your car like that Janitor are you!?!

I'm like... "where did that come from"?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

shogbert said:


> My mrs talks about some of the guys on here by name!!
> She sometimes reads the posts on the sly when shes sat next to me on the laptop.
> 
> Like saying... your'e not gonna spend 4 days washing your car like that Janitor are you!?!
> ...


Oh that Janitor gets about hey! 

Hope anything said about one is all good. :wink:

Redcar_TT good guy, yeh yeh, good guy. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

shogbert said:


> Like saying... your'e not gonna spend 4 days washing your car like that Janitor are you!?!


She sounds very sensible to me. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That said I will be spending a couple of hours this Sunday on the motor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

nice sig sane!

you done that tonight?? :roll:

maybe you can help me out with the signature requests I have started to stack up!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Redcar_TT said:


> Showed the mrs all your pics tonight, she is now getting nearly as excited as me!...........well maybe not quite as sad! :lol:


Phew !
I had to go back and check the original e-mail just in case I had posted the wrong photo's  

Seriously, the car is top drawer mate and I'm loving the magnetic ride, especially on the twisty bits and roundabouts - soo much fun 
I've had so many positive comments - far more than when I had the mk.1 TT and that was a nice looking motor (Avus with red leather).
Stock comment seems to be "it's a nice car, but in white it is stunning"

The next few weeks will soon fly by and then you will posting pics of your own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeh, don't worry North.
Your pix are safe with me! :wink:

Mr won't be a luxury I'll have with my toy. :? 
Having said that, where I live, its perfect straight roads, so no point!! :lol:

The days are going slow trust me!

At least AUK gave me more confidence with my order today.
Might be a smoke-screen though just to keep me away!! :?

Hey, think positive!!  TT days are close RC!...TT days are close RC!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> That said I will be spending a couple of hours this Sunday on the motor.


That's right fella - never less than 10% eh..?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> nice sig sane!
> 
> you done that tonight?? :roll:


Whoa, whoa. I spent upwards of 90 seconds doing that.



Redcar_TT said:


> maybe you can help me out with the signature requests I have started to stack up!


Well, I could knock out about 20 an hour I reckon, once I'm in the groove. Oh, you were being sarcastic.... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

The quality of sig pics is becoming quite impressive on here of late. Until my PS skills improve I am afraid I will be resorting to ironic sig pics. But you knew that.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > That said I will be spending a couple of hours this Sunday on the motor.
> ...


I will be following your "simple" man's guide as best I can. Still appreciated.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

*UPDATE*

I have now got a TT!.......well in a fashion! :lol: 
Replay pics of my race this morning against some Ferrari's etc! LOL




























GOT IT'S BACK END OUT HERE!!










CATCH ME IF YOU CAN! LOL


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

wow are they the ingame graphics?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Mysterio mate, the images are from the replay of my race, so yes, guess they are. You can view from inside the car, so when you go through a dark tunnel the lights go bright on the dash and the TT badge looks great! rather sad granted, but its the closest I am gonna get to one for a few weeks! :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

I am *really * struggling to fight off the need to buy a PS3 just for this...

...and the Logitec G25 Wheel...

...and COD4...

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunna fight it J!
go get it!
G has only got an ORANGE focus at the minute.
Plus i kick his ass at COD4!
glad he has left the forum, wouldnt want him to read this!
He would beat me bad! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

hey, anyone....... is s-tronic about Â£1500?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, it's way cheaper than that...

Â£1400


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh in which case its a no brainer.
Think S-tronic might be added to my TT.

Fores and againsts????
Or is it purely personal choice????

My current car is multi-tronic, so would it be a major shock owning a manual again??

Crazy Q. for first thing on a Tuesday morning - I am tired, and the clocks have messed my head up. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I have now got a TT!.......well in a fashion! :lol:
> Replay pics of my race this morning against some Ferrari's etc! LOL
> ...


nice one mate & great screen shots 8)

Wow ... the ibis pup even looks amazing in graphical form

So far I have resisited to buy the TT, spending my credits on the cars needed to complete the events.

I thnk I may need to buy the TT now though - also want the R8 ... and Ferrari F1 car, but 2m credits 

Reckon I will have my real TT before I have enough credits for the F1 car


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Still no word on BW from AUK.
Gonna ring them in 2 weeks after my jolly.

*As for spec, changed from manual to the S-Tronic today.*

*Not* getting electric seats now. No lumbar as separate option, the guy who told me it was wants his nuts lobbing off! (however, not by me may I add).

Let the lonnnnnnnnnnnnng wait continue........

Now where was I on Prologue!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... stay with manual mate !

Use that cash for Mag ride instead :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... stay with manual mate !
> 
> Use that cash for Mag ride instead :wink:


Nope, can't anyway, mrs wanted it!!! 

Other funds needed for Milltek, so MR will be missing.

Like I have said before, my town has straight roads!
Where I live was built by the romans!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

In which case you don't need AUTOMATIC if straight roads 

Just make sure you are 100% on this mate ... I know lots of people love s-tronic but it was not for me ... lost so much of the interaction with the car and the manual felt so slick.

Make sure you test drive a car with it if you can :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Snake, thanks for your personal advise etc.

However, our current Audi is multitronic.
We always said after owning an auto we would not have another manual for our main car.
Also I am crap at getting my biting point when on a hill. :wink:

I have driven a DSG too. Had a 3.2Q for a morning last year.
Thought it was amazing.
Plus the thought of paddle shift is gonna just rock my mates! :lol:

So, being Mr Vain, I have just got to have it.

Oh, plus my Mrs complains of a dodgy shoulder, so an auto suits her better.
(No jokes required on that one either thanks guys!)


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Redcar_TT said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... stay with manual mate !
> ...


Thats the very reason you should go for the MAG RIDE IMHO, especially with the 19" RS4's. I'm glad I did :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Can't put anymore in it folks.

Plus, driven 3 TT's now, one with MR, the other 2 without.
Same route - not much in it.

Would rather put the funds into S-tronic.
It was simply one or the other.

Plus been speaking to a certain Mr NAN, and the man himself told me not to bother! Not that I am a sheep of any kind. In fact thats a lie, I am a Derby County fan! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like the auto box will suit you then after all mate :wink:

I thought GT5 had gone to your head and you wanted PS3 style controls on your new TT 

If you have sampled the delights of auto's already and decided this suits you, then thats spot on 8)

Let the waiting carry on.

Oh yeah ... talking of GT5, how frustrating is it having to build up credit to buy new cars in the game, just to progress through the game.

Amazing game but having dto do some events over and over again, just to get enough credits to buy more cars, can be a pain.

Waiting for TT in real life & waiting to get cars in GT5


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I give the controls to my eldest son!
He loves it and doesn't mind driving round and round that boring oval! :lol:

I am well on my way to something else.

Owned a Golf GTi, which I got 8,000 credits for when I traded it in! got ripped! :lol: You played online yet?? its bonkers with everyone taking each other out - really funny! Most have Honda's!!!

Anyway, S-tronic will be nice to experience.
Think the paddle shift does it for me.
I mean what other car could I afford with that??? hmmmmmmmmm? :?:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I finally got the on line update to work two nights ago and sampled some on line play.

You are right, people are all over the place and can take you out way too easily and then thats it game over in terms of race position and credits to earn.

Having your lad build up some credits on the oval is a great idea 

You completed events A to C yet then ?

The Ford GT is a pretty good car for some in game events and on line.

Just bought the Ferrari 430 last night but not used extensively - I am hoping its handling will be good for some events with lots of corners as the Ford GT is great in a straight line for high top speed, but a bit wallowy through the twisties.

Still not bought the TT or R8 yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Been back on to AUK this morning.

Order now confirmed! 

Build week allocated for 20!  
Which AUK have said is week commencing 12th May!       

Also been told that AUK have said it could be sooner as they have had a note from HQ to say dates could be earlier.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice one!

Looking forward to seeing it at a meet soon 

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Nem said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it at a meet soon
> 
> Nick


Will be there at the first opportunity without a doubt.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Great news mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mine "should" go into build next week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

SUPERB!

Not long to go now mate!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

The ibis club NEEDS to increase in size


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

great news mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeh, who fancies a national June Ibis TT meet??

The sight would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I think the heart of the UK would be ideal - Nottingham / Derby it is then!

:lol:


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Good Holiday Redcar??

Good news about the Build week at last!!

Even better news for me... checkpoint 7 - final assembly! today!  
Hopefully should see it in 3 weeks!
Another ibis on the roads!


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Im just off to collect mine! trust me mate, its worth the wait


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Jolly was good yes thanks Shoggers! 
[smiley=sunny.gif]

Great news about your car, at last its only a matter of weeks away, almost days! yessssssssssssssssss!

I will ask the Ibis owners on the forum who fancy a meet up maybe June / July??
Not wanting to single us Ibis boys out, but just for a giggle maybe. 

My fingers are firmly crossed that mine will be here in May TBH. Prob early June though. Almost there, almossssssssssssst there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Merl said:


> Im just off to collect mine! trust me mate, its worth the wait


Ahhh wicked Merl!

You say it so calmly!
I will be jumping off the roof come the day.

Good luck with the collection then!
You got ya checklist and everything???

Post pix tonight if you get chance.
Who the hell am I tryin to kid, you won't be back home til the early hours!

:lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Feeling your pain Steveo, this was me this time last year :lol: :lol:

Hang in there buddy 

PS - You can't hold an all White meeting! Mate that's racist :roll:


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> I will ask the Ibis owners on the forum who fancy a meet up maybe June / July??
> Not wanting to single us Ibis boys out, but just for a giggle maybe.
> 
> 
> > Sept 2nd might be a better time for an Ibis meet


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeh, sorry Fin! not wanting to go our separate ways with colours and all that.
Any meet up would be superb, but the more Ibis the better!

Sorry Jimbo! TTS not welcome!! :wink:

Yeh, that would be mint.....!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Where I live was built by the romans!


Same here :wink:


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> > Im just off to collect mine! trust me mate, its worth the wait
> ...


feckin awesome is all i can say.....

Full write up and pictures to come in a couple of days.....im just home for some grub then im off out to get some milk.....i think the shop about 35 miles away should be open


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Merl said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Merl said:
> ...


Expensive those first couple of weeks :wink:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Never had so much milk in the fridge as I did during the 1st two weeks of TT ownership. Enjoy.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

nice to see things may resolve


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Another day nearer RED


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

WHO FUCKING RAY , at last bit like popping your cherry really all that build up and then it comes all over in a minute enjoy it

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Another day nearer RED


Very true Snake.

What makes me laugh is my dealer told me me as soon as they know when my BW is they will call me.
Seems I know before they do! :lol:

Shall I call them and give an update to the dealer! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

robokn said:


> WHO FUCKING RAY , at last bit like popping your cherry really all that build up and then it comes all over in a minute enjoy it
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


Thats me all over!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's like popping the cherry worth the wait trust me, get a remap new exhaust and an induction kit mods done car will almost be like a V6 then :lol: :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Merl - Great news you now have your new toy! Sounds like you're enjoying it. Sheer dedication finding time to post during a food stop on THE day you took delivery!

Red - Looking closer now mate! Still waiting to hear from my dealer for delivery date.

Also I'm having trouble moving my MK1 TT. Been offered silly money. Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> Merl - Great news you now have your new toy! Sounds like you're enjoying it. Sheer dedication finding time to post during a food stop on THE day you took delivery!
> 
> Red - Looking closer now mate! Still waiting to hear from my dealer for delivery date.
> 
> Also I'm having trouble moving my MK1 TT. Been offered silly money. Anyone else got any ideas?


Is it for sale on the forum leejgilb?


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

No Red. Think it's worth while? I need to have it gone and be paid by end of next week at the latest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> No Red. Think it's worth while? I need to have it gone and be paid by end of next week at the latest.


Worth a try for sure.
You never know who might want a newer one.

At least that way its free and you can post a few piccies.

Good luck anyway matey. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > No Red. Think it's worth while? I need to have it gone and be paid by end of next week at the latest.
> ...


Cheers dude!


----------

